# Is it safe to secure tank as described:



## alesserfate (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all,

We have a 37gallon tank that sits on a granite countertop. It has a thick plastic frame around the bottom. However I've noticed that whoever deployed it, put appx a 1x1 square of 3m doublesided tape (about 1.5mm thick) on each corner of the base, and in the center of each side. So 8 total like so:

X--------X--------X
X-bottom-of-tank--X
X--------X--------X

You can slide a dime between the plastic frame on the bottom and the table where there is no tape.

Will the plastic frame distribute the weight enough or is this a risk of it failing?

All input appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

personally i'd take 3/4 of the water out of the tank to lighten it up and remove them, i think the plastic frame is to support the bottom glass and not for that
a 37G is a relatively tall tank so once it's full of water that thing should be very hard to move i dont think there is any benefit to the sticky tape


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with mferko. Take the tape out. You should have even support along the entire edge of the frame as that's how tanks are designed to be supported. Anything that affects that could cause problems over time.


----------



## alesserfate (Mar 28, 2011)

Do you guys think its ok if I just transfer the water to a brand new clean plastic garbage bin for the time being while I take out the tape ? I will buy a new one and rinse it out with cold tap water?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

you could do that but why not put fresh dechlorinated water in?
just make sure to match the temperature and add whatever other additives you do at water change time


----------



## alesserfate (Mar 28, 2011)

Mferko said:


> you could do that but why not put fresh dechlorinated water in?
> just make sure to match the temperature and add whatever other additives you do at water change time


Because I just changed the water a few days ago along with the dechlorinating additives, new salt and etc T_T..


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I use close cell foam matts under my tanks, I've been told it's a good idea to do it in case there is a variation in the surface you are putting your tank on The foam will take up any spaces that that the tank frame has when it's against the surface it's sitting on.
I agree with the others about removing sticky tape though. I use foam gym matting, it's approx 3/8 of an inch thick. Canadian tire sells the matts for cheap.
So my 2 cents are said, my opinion only it's your choice. Cheers Laurie


----------



## alesserfate (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the input... ... on the way to walmart to buy a giant bin to temporarily drain the water while I get the tape out @[email protected]


----------

